# Teflon pad platen protectors.



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm going to be purchasing my first heat press today (finally!) and have heard people talk about the benefits of the teflon pad protectors.

Would you recommend getting both the upper *AND* lower pads? 

How the bottom pad works is pretty obvious to me but I'm trying to picture in my head how the upper pad works. 

Obviously it's platen --> pad ---> transfer, right? So the heat goes through the pad and hits the transfer. When you lift the platen off of the transfer the pad keeps the transfer from sticking to the platen and from ink getting on the upper platen? Sound right?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

That sounds right. A lot of folks just opt for the lower platen cover and use a teflon sheet over top of their images. Also some heat press' top platens come teflon coated so they can be wiped off easily.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> That sounds right. A lot of folks just opt for the lower platen cover and use a teflon sheet over top of their images. Also some heat press' top platens come teflon coated so they can be wiped off easily.


Thanks for the answer Josh -- just what I was looking for.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Ph0yce, 

When I ordered my press, I mentioned the teflon Pad to the sales guy. He said it sounded like a sales gimic. he said most peole just buy the teflon sheets, cover the bottom platten, and use the second sheet to lay over the transfer. 

I've been into Bang-On t's, and this is what they do as well. 

This is what I've decided to do too.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

kentphoto said:


> Hey Ph0yce,
> 
> When I ordered my press, I mentioned the teflon Pad to the sales guy. He said it sounded like a sales gimic. he said most peole just buy the teflon sheets, cover the bottom platten, and use the second sheet to lay over the transfer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kent, very good to know.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I bought my press from a graphics/silkscreen equipment company, and they sell the teflon sheeting by the linear ft.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Does that mean you have to keep buying sheets rather than a one time purchase of a teflon pad?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Either way you go the product will eventually wear out and need replaced. Also over time adhesive and inks from your design transfer over to the teflon, especially when using it on top platen. A teflon sheet is just a more cost effective solution than a slip on teflon protector. You're looking at about $11 for a teflon sheet whereas a protector costs about $35 depending on the size of the press. Teflon can usually be purchased by the sheet or the yard or in the above case per linear foot. 

However, when referring to the bottom protector it is definitely a good investment, not a sales gimmick at all. One of those cost $35 and makes life a lot easier. You can better slide garment on and off the press without having them stick to the gray or in some cases orange rubber pad. Also it will help prevent wear and tear on the rubber pad which costs about $100-150 to replace. You will not have to replace the bottom pad for a long while. The shirt tends to protect it from acquiring adhesives & ink.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Also over time adhesive and inks from your design transfer over to the teflon, especially when using it on top platen.


Will the ink and adhesives that accumulate on the teflon sheet rub off on new transfers?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, You need to wipe the sheet off with some cleaner periodically to prevent this.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Yes, You need to wipe the sheet off with some cleaner periodically to prevent this.


What is the cleaner called or can you throw up a link to what you're referring to?

Also, when you say periodically, are we talking every 10 presses, 50, 100?

Thanks!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Any type of industrial hand cleaner would work, for instance gojo or googon. Every 100 presses or so should be sufficient. You'll be able to tell just by looking at the sheet


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Any type of industrial hand cleaner would work, for instance gojo or googon. Every 100 presses or so should be sufficient. You'll be able to tell just by looking at the sheet


Familiar with both, thanks Josh.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

I use two teflon sheets. One on the bottom platen and one on top of the transfer.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry, but I'm not up for scraping anything off of my upper or lower platens...even if teflon coated. So I have a bottom teflon pad. I just purchased a teflon sheet because I need to press extra large image.

Someone on another board said they accidently put the pad on the upper and has not had any problems with temperature or pressing. Someone else made their own upper teflon pad (I sew and if I find inexpensive teflon fabric that's what I'll do).

Some use parchment paper for upper. Not reusable. This is for baking in case there are folks who don't cook out there. Comes in rolls or sheets. If you have cooking supply place then probably in expensive.

Some use silicone pads....baking sheets/mats. Brand name that comes to mind is Silpat. Inexpensive especially if you have a coupon from one Bed Bath Beyond etc. 

I read case where someone pressed colored shirt and color of shirt transferred to top platen. The white shirt that came after got color on it.

Cleaning, I personally would start with non-toxic. Simple green/orange, soap and water and graduate to windex, amnonia or alcohol. I read elsewhere a screenprinter had good success with Simple Green on his screens.


----------



## andyluw (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the great info. While experimenting with my pressure and temp settings on my Sunie 16 x 20 I got some ink on my top platen which has the gray pad on it. I have both gojo and goo gone so i will try one of those to remove it, but should I heat it up to soften the ink or try to remove it cold? I am ordering the teflon sheets today, but since they won't get here soon enough I am going to stop at Bed Bath and Beyond tomorrow and pick up some of the baking sheets. Sounds like it might not be a bad idea to order the pad though when I have a little more cash. Has anyone used the sheets that are on ebay?


----------

